# North West & Cheshire meets, Next meet: 26/07/2019



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The monthly meets in the North-Midlands Region: / Cheshire / South Manchester / Macclesfield area will be on the third Friday of each month from 7pm onwards (some changes possible) for

**some fun (and games occasionally)
**cruising
**delicious grub and 
**loads of friendly banter

Our monthly meeting place is:

The Bulls Head
Wilmslow Road
Mottram St Andrew
Cheshire
SK10 4QH

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

The Bulls Head offers excellent cuisine, local real ales and plenty of secure, off the road, parking.
Please be aware that the pub extends far to the back on three different levels as well as to the front and sides. So if you never been, please look out for the

*yellow* TT MEET sign and the table will be booked as *TT Forum*.


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Probably 2-3 years gone since my last one.
I'll do my best to get there.

BTW, I like it's mostly Fridays evening.

Greg


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too. Always look forward to these meets


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good Greg and and John. I'll book the table in the name of TT Forum


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

What's the usual turn up?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Any number between two and 12 or so


----------



## 2k7smiffy (Feb 16, 2018)

Only just seen this guys, its about an hour away from where i'm based, so alittle late notice (my fault), however will defo try to come next month! I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

2k7smiffy said:


> Only just seen this guys, its about an hour away from where i'm based, so alittle late notice (my fault), however will defo try to come next month! I'll keep my eyes peeled!


Brilliant smiffy.. Looking forward to see you in April 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you later


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes indeed 
I'll remind Richard


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well Richard didn't need prompting and Jonathan will be there as well in a TT as dirty as mine apparently :lol: :lol:

See you tonight


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Apologies guys I couldn't get there yesterday.
Got stuck @Long meeting at work.
Hope you've had a great time.
Maybe next time.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

booree said:


> Apologies guys I couldn't get there yesterday.
> Got stuck @Long meeting at work.
> Hope you've had a great time.
> Maybe next time.


A big shame you didn't make it Greg. Work unfortunately gets in the way, doesn't it. 
Yes thanks, it was a very good evening indeed 
Hope to see you next month


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick reminder about tomorrow's Bull's Head meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Things are looking up - and there's a Bull's Head meet tomorrow too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum and TT ownership! Just this second discoverd this link.

I would love to come along your next meeting (May)I'm in Cheadle Staffordshire so only about 30 miles away!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Would be nice to meet you Jim


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tuscan12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and TT ownership! Just this second discoverd this link.
> 
> I would love to come along your next meeting (May)I'm in Cheadle Staffordshire so only about 30 miles away!


Hi Jim,

Welcome to your TT ownership and the TT Forum.

It would be brilliant to meet you in May. I'll post up about our mini May cruise to The Three Greyhounds closer to the time


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm going to try my hardest to be at the May meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ady. said:


> I'm going to try my hardest to be at the May meet


Woo hoo. Excellent Ady


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick reminder that tomorrow, 18th May, we're heading over to

The Three greyhounds, Allostock

https://thethreegreyhoundsinn.co.uk










We'll still meet at the lower car park of the Bull's Head in Mottram St Andrew.

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

We'll leave the Bull's head at 7:00pm sharp.

See you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick reminder that we have our monthly meet coming up this Friday, 27th July, at The Bull's Head (details on the first page). The usual large table opposite the bar is booked for 7:00pm


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hokay


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a reminder that our next meet will be on 16th November.

We are also looking forward to our now famous Christmas Bowl&Meal on Saturday, 15th December 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1862005

See loads of you there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi there

Any forum events planned for 2019 yet as a newbie to the tt scene and from stoke on Trent would love to loss meet up with some fellow members in the new year cheers Carl


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Burge180 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Any forum events planned for 2019 yet as a newbie to the tt scene and from stoke on Trent would love to loss meet up with some fellow members in the new year cheers Carl


Hi Carl

Welcome to the TT Forum 

Yes, indeed, we'll have a meet planned for Saturday, 12th January. This well be our belated "Christmas" Do as we had to postpone it:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1862005

The format will still be the same i.e. Ten-Pin Bowling at Macclesfield Bowling Alley at 5:00pm, followed by a meal at Sutton Hall with bums on seats at 7:30pm.

It would be nice to meet you at either or both 

Oh, and no worries, we are all rubbish at bowling and just go for the fun of it 

Dani


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

A3DFU said:


> Burge180 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


Cheers dani,

Would love to attend both if possible where do I put my name down be nice meet up with a few members


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Burge180 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Burge180 said:
> ...


Hi Carl,

It would be good to meet you too. Just sign up on the thread Dani posted a link to


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Cheers matey will do it now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Burge180 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Burge180 said:
> ...


Hi Carl

That's super. I'm looking forward to meeting you on the 12th


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A friend suggested that it's time *we'll have another Bull's Head Meet* so here it is:

*Friday, 12th July, from 7:00pm*

I hope to see loads of you 

Please confirm you're coming so I can book the right number of bums on seats 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Both cheeks please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Both cheeks please


Two cheeks added ;-)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We'd love to but Friday night is a bit of a rush for us.


----------



## Renno (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry to post this in a meet thread but I can't find a forum reccomendation in North West for a Stage 1 remap. WAK is just too far for me. I live on the Wirral.. I would be very grateful for a good tip.. cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> We'd love to but Friday night is a bit of a rush for us.


No worry Peter,

We'll wait for you  :wink:



Renno said:


> Sorry to post this in a meet thread but I can't find a forum reccomendation in North West for a Stage 1 remap. WAK is just too far for me. I live on the Wirral.. I would be very grateful for a good tip.. cheers


Just pop along on the 12th Renno. Someone might have an idea


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Renno said:


> Sorry to post this in a meet thread but I can't find a forum reccomendation in North West for a Stage 1 remap. WAK is just too far for me. I live on the Wirral.. I would be very grateful for a good tip.. cheers


Hi Renno,

You could always ask Awesome GTI in Irlam:

https://www.awesomegti.com/


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Seer you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

7:00pm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi everyone,

The new date for our next Bulls Head meet has changed to:

*Friday, 26th July from 7:00pm*

See you then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the table is booked in my name 
Once again we'll have one of the large tables in front of the bar [smiley=drummer.gif]

Looking forward to seeing all of you tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Dani. Looking forward to it


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

A3DFU said:


> Renno said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to post this in a meet thread but I can't find a forum reccomendation in North West for a Stage 1 remap. WAK is just too far for me. I live on the Wirral.. I would be very grateful for a good tip.. cheers
> ...


Can also recommend Rick at Unicorn Motor Developments, if your still looking.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

I know it was some years ago, but if anyone a looking to resurrect these N.West meets, im up for that.

I used to host some on the Celica forums so will see what response this gets. Might create a new thread if its worth it.


----------

